# Leak in Auto-Trail Cheyenne



## cadi-1 (Jan 24, 2009)

Hi, just found a leak on our 2009 Cheyenne between habitation door and the back, Has anybody else had this problem?
Thanks


----------



## Chascass (May 10, 2007)

You say between hab door and the back, any particular place or is it right along that area, do you have a rebated awning near the leak.

I had a problem there and it turned out to be water ingress through the awning housing moulding.

Charlie


----------



## lookback (Dec 4, 2005)

Had a leak immediately under the window where water dripping from the window onto the body and ran down to the seam/join running the length of the van. Capillary action took the water up into the seam and then into the habitation area. To cure it I pushed small amounts of non setting sealant along the join.
The water ingress only happend if I was not parked level and allowed the rain to run from the window onto the body instead of dripping straight onto the ground.
I hope the above makes sense. I was amazed at the amount of water that came into the habitation area soaking the bedding and the green trim .

Ian


----------



## cadi-1 (Jan 24, 2009)

hi Charlie,
Yes it's running down the wall inside and starts probably near where the awning is on the outside. Does that make sense.
Will give the dealer a call tomorrow, I would hope they will do it under warranty. 
Cadi


----------



## Chascass (May 10, 2007)

If it is the moulding what they will have to do to be sure its sealed is

a/ Remove the awning

b/ Cut out the sealant that bonds the awning housing moulding in position (The danger here is that it break's trying to remove it)

c/ Reseal/bond the moulding back into position and leave it UNDER PRESSURE over night. 

d/ Next day replace the awning

That's how mine was repaired, and was told any other method would only be a temp. fix, i.e. like running sealant around between the moulding and van body

Charlie


----------

